# A. Dvorak - Slavonic dance - Perelman ...?



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Can you please help me find a CD recording of Dvorak Slavonic dances plaid by Perelman and Yo Yo Ma (?):






I love violin, love Perelman, love this music!!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry, but who is Perelman?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I realise this isn't an answer to your question, but, however lovely Perlman's playing is, you should seek him in other music and get a piano duet version of the Slavonic Dances


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Sorry, but who is Perelman?


sorry, wrong spelling - Perlman -



Polednice said:


> get a piano duet version of the Slavonic Dances


thanks for the advice!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Agatha - You are probably looking for this album (available on Amazon) :

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Album-Yo-Yo-Ma/dp/B0002VEPIU/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_b

*Note: Contains Slavonic Dance No. 2 only

Edit: Could also be this album:










Slavonic Dances No. 2 & 7


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Conor71!

I am going to buy the second one from Amazon.


----------

